# Best rugs?



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 25, 2021)

I’m currently using four layers of blankets, towels and fleece in my room to help with Apollo’s sore hocks but I’m looking for a rug - as honestly, the blankets are a bit of an eye sore (and they trap a ton of hay).

I’m looking at this rug (see picture), but not sure it’s okay for a rabbit, especially a mini Rex who has callouses/sore hock-ish things.

if it’s not safe, please let me know what kind of rugs are good!


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 25, 2021)

That is a good rug for him as long as it’s not rough/scratchy. I found another rug if you want to take a look. It’s on Amazon for 19.99 and it’s a woven rug thing that I heard are good for sore hocks. 

I don’t know if it’s too big, but you can change the size on Amazon.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 25, 2021)

This is another picture of it.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 25, 2021)

Thank you so much! I’ll check it out!


----------



## Preitler (Jan 25, 2021)

My vet suggested currogated cardboard, I had that all over my house for half a year. Reasoning was that it dampens the steps (hard floors can cause sore hocks) and isn't abrasive (some types of carpet can be).

I have a blind spot for aesthetics, and there isn't anybody else to suffer from that eyesore


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 25, 2021)

I can tell that Theo is developing sore hocks (it isn't bad yet, but it could be later) so I'm also going to be finding a new rug for the wintertime (he has puzzle mats in the summer). I have a rug similar to the one @Madelyn L. sent and it actually made Theo's hocks worse. I think the original rug you (@Apollo’s Slave) asked about would work.

I have done some research about sore hocks, and cotton rugs seem to be the best because they are less abrasive. I think I'm going to get this one: Amazon. I can let you know how it works if I do purchase it. I know you are in the UK so you would have to find one similar.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 25, 2021)

Preitler said:


> My vet suggested currogated cardboard, I had that all over my house for half a year. Reasoning was that it dampens the steps (hard floors can cause sore hocks) and isn't abrasive (some types of carpet can be).
> 
> I have a blind spot for aesthetics, and there isn't anybody else to suffer from that eyesore


Thanks! I heard about cardboard on another site, but the only dilemma is that Apollo eats cardboard like hay. So I try to avoid it for him, in case it causes a blockage. 



Mariam+Theo said:


> I can tell that Theo is developing sore hocks (it isn't bad yet, but it could be later) so I'm also going to be finding a new rug for the wintertime (he has puzzle mats in the summer). I have a rug similar to the one @Madelyn L. sent and it actually made Theo's hocks worse. I think the original rug you (@Apollo’s Slave) asked about would work.
> 
> I have done some research about sore hocks, and cotton rugs seem to be the best because they are less abrasive. I think I'm going to get this one: Amazon. I can let you know how it works if I do purchase it. I know you are in the UK so you would have to find one similar.



Thank you! I'll loook for some cotton rugs! I hope Theo's hocks don't get too bad!


----------



## Diane R (Jan 26, 2021)

You can get cotton rag rugs on Amazon, they're cheap. But I do think you are going to have to continue using layers, at least in the areas where he likes to sleep. If he is very good with the litter tray and not a chewer, you can try duvets, quilts, memory foam mats, etc. Whatever you do, don't get vet bed, can't get hay out of it at all.


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 27, 2021)

First things first - please don't use fleece (or even blankets depending on the type)! As crazy as it may sound, the friction caused by these can be the underlying cause for sore hocks (besides obesity, for an indoor rabbit). This was the case for my bun. She successfully healed by changing flooring option to only puzzle piece mats and two soft beds. I gave her plenty of exercise time in the soft grass which seemed to really help. I applied a soothing ointment (of course I checked with my vet to make sure it was safe) and occasional wraps / bandages depending on how bad they were. Her's weren't life-threatening, but bad enough where she was tiptoeing unfortunately. 

Anyways, I'm not sure if Apollo is a chewer, but foam puzzle piece mats are a great option to relieve the sore hocks. They are surprisingly easy to keep clean, and a neutral variation could look somewhat normal in a bedroom. For rugs - there are many great ones out there, but I'm sure you have looked at Ruggable brand (top of the line, washable rugs). A cheaper version of these amazing rugs can be found on Amazon for a fraction of the price! It is non-slip, washable and pet friendly. Best of luck finding a flooring option that works


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 27, 2021)

Diane R said:


> You can get cotton rag rugs on Amazon, they're cheap. But I do think you are going to have to continue using layers, at least in the areas where he likes to sleep. If he is very good with the litter tray and not a chewer, you can try duvets, quilts, memory foam mats, etc. Whatever you do, don't get vet bed, can't get hay out of it at all.


Thank you! I’ll definitely keep the layers in his main sleeping areas (he only really sleeps in three places)! Ah I’ll avoid a vet bed in that case. Thanks again!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 27, 2021)

Happy Hollands said:


> First things first - please don't use fleece (or even blankets depending on the type)! As crazy as it may sound, the friction caused by these can be the underlying cause for sore hocks (besides obesity, for an indoor rabbit). This was the case for my bun. She successfully healed by changing flooring option to only puzzle piece mats and two soft beds. I gave her plenty of exercise time in the soft grass which seemed to really help. I applied a soothing ointment (of course I checked with my vet to make sure it was safe) and occasional wraps / bandages depending on how bad they were. Her's weren't life-threatening, but bad enough where she was tiptoeing unfortunately.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not sure if Apollo is a chewer, but foam puzzle piece mats are a great option to relieve the sore hocks. They are surprisingly easy to keep clean, and a neutral variation could look somewhat normal in a bedroom. For rugs - there are many great ones out there, but I'm sure you have looked at Ruggable brand (top of the line, washable rugs). A cheaper version of these amazing rugs can be found on Amazon for a fraction of the price! It is non-slip, washable and pet friendly. Best of luck finding a flooring option that works


Thank you! Yeah I knew that about the fleece (he’s had sore hocks for almost a year now). His hocks were caused by the carpet in my room, so it’s mostly covered up - aside from a few patches.
I’ve tried the puzzle mats once before, not a fav, he didn’t like moving on them and would sit in one place (so then we donated them to a family member). I’ll definitely check out Ruggable though, I actually have never heard of them!! Thanks!!


----------



## Diane R (Jan 27, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Thank you! Yeah I knew that about the fleece (he’s had sore hocks for almost a year now). His hocks were caused by the carpet in my room, so it’s mostly covered up - aside from a few patches.
> I’ve tried the puzzle mats once before, not a fav, he didn’t like moving on them and would sit in one place (so then we donated them to a family member). I’ll definitely check out Ruggable though, I actually have never heard of them!! Thanks!!


Most rugs are as bad as carpet, especially synthetic rugs. If you go for rugs, cotton is probably the best option.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 27, 2021)

Diane R said:


> Most rugs are as bad as carpet, especially synthetic rugs. If you go for rugs, cotton is probably the best option.


ah yeah, thanks. Finding good flooring for rabbits is definitely a harder task than anyone would’ve thought 
I’ll be sure to look for specifically cotton rugs


----------



## Diane R (Jan 27, 2021)

Flooring really is a nightmare. Soil is best, that's what they're designed for. Not very practical indoors. A good substitute is a thick layer of straw and hay. Again not very practical indoors. These are the rag rugs I mentioned: https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Naqsh-Ha...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## Lindsay Gunn (Jan 27, 2021)

Happy Hollands said:


> First things first - please don't use fleece (or even blankets depending on the type)! As crazy as it may sound, the friction caused by these can be the underlying cause for sore hocks (besides obesity, for an indoor rabbit). This was the case for my bun. She successfully healed by changing flooring option to only puzzle piece mats and two soft beds. I gave her plenty of exercise time in the soft grass which seemed to really help. I applied a soothing ointment (of course I checked with my vet to make sure it was safe) and occasional wraps / bandages depending on how bad they were. Her's weren't life-threatening, but bad enough where she was tiptoeing unfortunately.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not sure if Apollo is a chewer, but foam puzzle piece mats are a great option to relieve the sore hocks. They are surprisingly easy to keep clean, and a neutral variation could look somewhat normal in a bedroom. For rugs - there are many great ones out there, but I'm sure you have looked at Ruggable brand (top of the line, washable rugs). A cheaper version of these amazing rugs can be found on Amazon for a fraction of the price! It is non-slip, washable and pet friendly. Best of luck finding a flooring option that works


That is so interesting!!! I have been battling mini sore hocks for three years and Mowgli is free range. His setup consists of interlocking foam mats that are covered with Uhaul moving blankets (recycled denim), towels and fleece. Im wondering if I were to remove a majority of the linens, maybe they would get better? What type of bed do you use?


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi guys! Sorry this is random, but I am desperate and I wanna talk to some experts about my OVERDUE bunny... Anyone have the time?


----------



## NYAngela (Jan 28, 2021)

Happy Hollands said:


> First things first - please don't use fleece (or even blankets depending on the type)! As crazy as it may sound, the friction caused by these can be the underlying cause for sore hocks (besides obesity, for an indoor rabbit). This was the case for my bun. She successfully healed by changing flooring option to only puzzle piece mats and two soft beds. I gave her plenty of exercise time in the soft grass which seemed to really help. I applied a soothing ointment (of course I checked with my vet to make sure it was safe) and occasional wraps / bandages depending on how bad they were. Her's weren't life-threatening, but bad enough where she was tiptoeing unfortunately.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not sure if Apollo is a chewer, but foam puzzle piece mats are a great option to relieve the sore hocks. They are surprisingly easy to keep clean, and a neutral variation could look somewhat normal in a bedroom. For rugs - there are many great ones out there, but I'm sure you have looked at Ruggable brand (top of the line, washable rugs). A cheaper version of these amazing rugs can be found on Amazon for a fraction of the price! It is non-slip, washable and pet friendly. Best of luck finding a flooring option that works



What do you think of kids playmates like these? 

Baby Care Play Mat - Haute Collection (Medium, Sea Petals - Grey) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XP1F3P...abc_DYJ3E3H98H99693YQKXJ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 28, 2021)

I think I’m going to go with this one - at least as a trial. It’s made of recycled cotton and it’s flat woven, so hopefully it’s fine. What do you think?








TIPHEDE Rug, flatwoven, natural, off-white, 120x180 cm - IKEA


TIPHEDE Rug, flatwoven - natural, off-white. A versatile rug made from recycled cotton, in colours that fit right in. It’s perfect under your dining table, in the living room or by your bed. When it’s time for a fresh-up, just put it in the wash.




www.ikea.com


----------



## Diane R (Jan 28, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I think I’m going to go with this one - at least as a trial. It’s made of recycled cotton and it’s flat woven, so hopefully it’s fine. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reviews say it's very thin, more like a blanket.


----------



## overhear (Jan 28, 2021)

Great look and price! Curious to hear from others if it's bunny-friendly.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 28, 2021)

Diane R said:


> Reviews say it's very thin, more like a blanket.


Ah thanks! To be honest, I didn’t even look at them. I’d probably put a few layers of what I’m using currently under it. There is another one that I’m looking at, but just waiting until I can go and have a look in person!




overhear said:


> Great look and price! Curious to hear from others if it's bunny-friendly.


Yeah! I think I’ll probably have to test it myself


----------

